# Bicycle



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 21, 2013)

I found this bicycle in the woods not long ago. It's a Schwinn. I'm wondering if I should re-paint it? It was originally blue, but someone did a repaint over the blue at some point. And how old is it? This is going to be my next project. I can post some more pictures if needed. Thanks for any info.


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks 1950's to me.. DO IT!!!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Jim, I will. How about repainting it? I know people like them with the original paint, but it appears that the original blue paint was painted over with the orange. Should I just sand it down and paint it, or should I leave it as is?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's the other side... You can see some of the original blue paint poking through. Right now I have it hidden in a top secret hiding place.


----------



## epackage (Apr 21, 2013)

Paint it, see if you can match the original color thru Schwinn and get the correct decals...

http://www.vintageschwinn.com/paint.html


----------



## botlguy (Apr 21, 2013)

It's not that old, not rare or valuable. Restore it to brand new look and it might be worth what you'll have in it, or perhaps a little more. You'll enjoy doing it.     Jim


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 30, 2013)

what model is it?  if the front tag is one of the Chicago tags, it's worth money. Didn't realize that until father in law and I were cleaning the wood barn and he pulled 5 out to make room and had me do some research on them....who would have figured bikes i had in the 80's are now "collectible".


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 30, 2013)

looks like your bike here: '76ish Schwinn Speedster..

 http://www.flickriver.com/photos/31289168@N03/sets/72157623169215734/


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 30, 2013)

blah..wouldn't let me edit...

 the one i posted above is a '76..yours is more like a '66 (or 60's)...here's a link to Ratrods:

 http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=19540

 halfway down ...

 same crank, same fenders, same grips, same decal on the downtube....


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 30, 2013)

still won't let me edit! jeez....

 would be a fun restore project like botlguy suggested..or you could part it out..the skip tooth chain/sprockets/crank will net you a cpl hundred...either way, nice find!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2013)

The edit feature has been around for years unless you can do it in under 3-5 minutes, I forget how long you have.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks cow. i'll have to see if i can find the time limit.  i must be missing it because sometimes I can edit, sometimes I can't. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 7, 2013)

Haven't been on here in a while. I have the bike taken down to the frame. Going to need a new chain, new front rim, rim strips, front tube, tires, and one pedal. Had to cut the pedal up to get it off. I've started to strip down the frame to repaint it.


----------



## ironmountain (May 8, 2013)

will be a fun project. alot of work.  
   if you need help/ideas, the ratrodbikes.com is a great place for info/help.  Some of the restoration projects/pics that those guys post are phenomenal. if you need parts for your bike, ratrods has a classified area..way better pricing than Ebay from what I've seen.  joined them when i pulled the '53 jc higgins out of the garage to restore.


----------



## ironmountain (May 8, 2013)

going to keep us updated on the progress with pics and stuff?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 8, 2013)

Of course.


----------

